# Floppy di avvio... come fare?

## JuradaXP

Ciao a tutti, ho messo sul portatile la Gentoo 1.4rc2 (iso da 659mb), ora sono al lavoro (lui è a casa accesso), prima di riavviare come posso esser certo di creare un floppy di avvio funzionante???

boot = hda6

root = hda7

noswap

kernel source-gentoo scaricato con emerge

Come faccioa  creare questo floppy in modo da esser sicuro di partire su linux e di avere la mia partizione funzionante?

Per capirci sono arrivato al capitolo 15 della guida, il kernel lo ho scaricato, (ho installato anche xfree e kde), quindi ora che ho il kernel vuol dire che ho finito di installare la base di linux? 

Oppure mi potete dire dove scaricare un floppy di avvio con la mia configurazione e/o come modificarla?

----------

## whitenoise

Non ho mai creato un floppy di boot ma il processo è descritto nel capitolo 24 dell'install-guide

----------

## JuradaXP

 *whitenoise wrote:*   

> Non ho mai creato un floppy di boot ma il processo è descritto nel capitolo 24 dell'install-guide

 

Perfetto, allora quando arrivo a casa sarà la prima cosa che faccio... quando avrò una shell di testo che parte sarò a posto... il resto (pacchetti, compilatori ecc...) viene da se..   :Wink:  thanks

----------

## teknux

volendo prova questa guida che ho scritto tempo fa. troverai come crearti un floppy di boot con grub  :Smile: 

http://unixware.sourceforge.net/index.php?a=showfile&b=docs&c=grub.txt

ciauz,

teknux

----------

